# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  مناقشة التحديث :MXKEY / MXBOX v3.4 revision 3.1 quick patch update ALL HASH Supported

## DARIFBS

*MXBOX HTI (High Tech Interface) NOKIA FLASHER* *STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR, 
NCK CALC, SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC*      *MXKEY / MXBOX v3.4 revision 3.1 quick patch update*  *CHANGES:* *
- Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET) 
SD REPAIR for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. 
- Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET)
SX4AUTH for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. 
- Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET)
FULL RPL BACKUP for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. 
- Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET)
SL3 BF HASH CALC for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. 
- ALL HASHES Supported 
- Fixed, Manual erase address selection. 
- Minor bug fixes*      *HOW TO install quick patch update* * extract files to: 'modules' directory 
c:\mobileEx\3.4\modules*       *29 Links to download v3.4 revision 3.1 FREE*   
1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
6. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
7. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
8. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
9. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
10. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
11. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
12. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
13. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
14. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
15. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
16. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
17. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
18. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
19. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
20. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
21. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
22. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
23. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
24. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
25. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
26. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
27. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
28. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
29. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## DARIFBS

للاشارة هذا التحديث يدعم فقط MXBOX  ولا يدعم الجاف او hwk !! 
نظرا لكون الهواتف الحديثة لاتتوافق مع البوكسات القديمة (حسب قول مانول)

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا حبيبى DARIFBS +++++++++++ لعيونك اضافة:- 1- اضيف فى هذا التحديث خدمة Offline وهى عدم الحوجة للاتصال بالانترنيت لقضاء بعض الاحلول  2- MXBOX HTI بواجهة عالية التقنية وهذا مايجعلة ينفصل عنjaf وSaras Boxes وكما هو معروف لنه يعمل تحديث الmxkeyعلى atf ولكن (فشل فى النجاح) وعلى اعتقادى انه افضل لان من لديهATF لاحوجه له بMXKEY and MXBOX  3- خدمات متاحة STANDALONE SX4AUTH, SD REPAIR, SIMLOCK REPAIR,  NCK CALC, SL3 HASH CALC and SL3 NCK CALC   4-الدعم الجديد المتاح مجانا بهذا التحديثك (أ) Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET)  SD REPAIR for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. دون كريدت ولا انترنيت : اصلاح السوبر دونقل لكل اجهزة RAPUYAMA على بوكس الماكس  (ب) - Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET) SX4AUTH for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. دون كريدت ولا انترنيت :  اصلاح ال SX4AUTH على الماكس للاجهزة التى تستند على RAPUYAMA  (ج) - Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET) FULL RPL BACKUP for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI. دون كريدت ولا انترنيت :  يمكنك اخز نسخة كاملة أحطياطية لملفRPL لكل الاجهزة RAPUYAMA على بوكس الماكس  (د) - Added FREE (NO CREDITS AND NO INTERNET) SL3 BF HASH CALC for All RAPUYAMA based phone for MXBOX/HTI.  دون كريدت ولا انترنيت :  وللاجهزة sl3 حساب الهاش لنظامbb5 =RAPUYAMA وايضا مدعوم على بوكس الماكس  (ه)  - ALL HASHES Supported كل الحسابات مدعومة على السبورت  ( ف) - Fixed, Manual erase address selection. تم اصلاح مشاكل المسح الكامل erase وزلك عند التحديد اليدوى  (ق) - Minor bug fixes كما تم اصلاح بعض الاخطاء الخفيفة فى التحديثات والاصلاحات والتفليش وغيرها

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*______________________________* *وليكن الحوار جدى*  *1-يبدو ان مانول بدأ بالاستغناء عن التلبس ببكسات الاخرين هذا ماجعله يصمم mxbox بتكلفة رخيصة هذا ليخلص رقبته من عدالة الشركات الاخرى* *2-كما يعتبر هذا تهديد للمستخدم فكونو جاهذين لان الدعم القادم كله او معظمه سيكون لصالح mxbox ويبدا نسيان القطعة mxkey وبالتالى يجبرك مانول لشراء بوكسه (انا مش بهظر وسنرى)*

----------


## DARIFBS

ايضا حركة اخرى ذكية منه ليضطر المستعملين لشراء البوكس الاخضر , كالحركات الاخرى السابقة  :Wink:  
نرجو ممن يتوفر على هذا البوكس ان يجرب هذا التحديث ويشاركنا بالنتائج

----------


## walidmom

مشكور أخي darifbsعلى المعلومات القيمة التي تثري بها هذا المنتدى الذي يطمح دوما للقمة بفضل إدارته و أعضائه المتميزين

----------

